# A song about the Rhinovirus and high time too! (I'm so sorry)



## Boofy (Feb 1, 2015)

So uh, this happened. I have never written a song. I started sneezing whilst I tried my hand at a forum competition and, with it being so close to Valentines, came up with this. It's really only meant to be silly. I can never take things like love and heartache particularly seriously. ^^

*My Virus*​
[Verse One]

When you're around it hurts to breath,
I can't pronounce words that I mean,
They all begin with B's and D's,

My nostrils flare and agonise,
my nose twitches, I close my eyes,
as I try to expunge your lies,

(Try to expunge your lies)

[Chorus]

Because,
You're a cold,
that just won't go away,
You're the hay fever that makes me cry,
On summer days!

Oh, you're a cold!
And you said I'm stuck up your nose,
but babe you're stuck up mine,
and it's time for me to blow!

[Verse Two]

I need some antihistamines,
to flush out all our shared pipe dreams,
the virus that you left in me,

When I am free of this torment,
my sneezing done, my illness spent,
I'll celebrate this heart you rent,

(That's right, I'll celebrate)

[Chorus]

Because,
You're a cold,
that just won't go away,
You're the hay fever that makes me cry,
On summer days,

Oh, you're a cold!
And you said I'm stuck up your nose,
but babe you're stuck up mine,
and it's time for me to blow!

[End Verse]

Oh you're a cold,
You were my cold,
...and now I'm cured.​


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 1, 2015)

Funny as hell. I can totally hear Tim Minchin or other musical comics singing this.

Good job. You've made me want to write a silly song, now!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 1, 2015)

Gah, thank you! I love Tim Minchin! Bill Bailey too ^^

Don't post anything, Bru! You'll wipe the floor with me and I'll be laughed off of the internet :3


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 1, 2015)

Bill Bailey is hilarious; his songs _crack_ me up -- I BLEED ON YOUR PANINI. Haha.

I think you're way funnier than me, but I'll take the compliment.  You should write more of these. I'd love to read them!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh God, that's the Starbucks one isn't it? Now I need to listen to them all. I have all his albums signed and I've seen him live a few times now. The texting love song is my favourite, from Part Troll :3

Maybe I will try my hand at a few more. Just got to pry the grin off of my face first ^^


----------



## Deleted member 57791 (Feb 1, 2015)

I liked it !! lol So what do you guys think about Bo Burnham? He's like Tim Minchin but a little bit more out there and crude, but still funny and I find the deeper meaning of his songs are pretty smart.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 1, 2015)

He's great. I love his, "Song From the Perspective of God."


----------



## Boofy (Feb 1, 2015)

CassAngelBee said:


> I liked it !! lol So what do you guys think about Bo Burnham? He's like Tim Minchin but a little bit more out there and crude, but still funny and I find the deeper meaning of his songs are pretty smart.



Well I can't say I've heard of him before just now but I've found a full length show of his and I'm giving it a watch. Thank you for the recommendation Cass ^^ (He's definitely a cutie at least /swoon) :3


----------



## Deleted member 57791 (Feb 1, 2015)

I like that song too Bruno. Also Boofy I watched the show as well I loved it so I hope you enjoy it as much as I did, quite a good performance he puts on!  And yeah he's pretty darn cute!!!!


----------



## Zutara (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't know why, but this brings to mind either lyrics by Ween or the images of a Grunge band straight out of Seattle belting this out. I could totally see the late Kurt Cobain singing this. If not Kurt then perhaps Eddie Vedder? lol

Very funny, but also sort of 'out there.'


----------



## MillennialWriter (Feb 21, 2015)

The way I see and hear it, the verses of this song are being spoken my a male rapper in hip hop beat and the chorus sang by a famous diva.  I felt my throat allergy disappearing in your song, thank you.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 21, 2015)

I blinked at this for a second before grinning like an idiot. Thank you, you've made my day :3


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 21, 2015)

You  are a renaissance women-an amazing talent- this lyric is quite funny, odd, and nose blowing good. You're a delight...

my warmest
bob


----------



## Boofy (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh, thank you so much Rcallaci. Gah, I blushed! ^^ 

As a remarkable poet yourself, the compliment means all the more.


----------



## Phase (Feb 25, 2015)

How I feel :grey:

o 

almost forgot i liked it


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 28, 2015)

Man, I'd love to see Bill Bailey's take on this.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh man, I have to paste copies all over the front of his house now... you know, just on the off chance ^^;

EDIT: Wait, HOW many views has this had? x3


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 29, 2015)

I think that you really need to come to terms with the fact that you've got talent, Boofs.  We need to see more from you.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 29, 2015)

Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahp! Or I'll have to start actually _accepting_ compliments, hah. :3 

(I am gonna write another... riiiiiight after this cat nap)


----------

